# I've got a problem with installing Sims 2 expansion packs



## Myrah (Jan 5, 2014)

The Sims 2 is downloaded and I played it for a while, without expansions. Then I installed University, Nightlife and Pets, and started playing, but only Pets seemed to be installed.
Now, I reinstalled University, and it went well, until I clicked the icon: it says 'A required resource is missing. Please re-install The Sims 2'. And the same happens when I install Nightlife! 
Why is that? Should I re-install everything? I have no clue what I did wrong... (except for maybe double-installing, but before that it wasn't working either) 
I tried again and only installed Sims 2 and University now, and the same thing happened


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello.  Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Where did you download from?


----------

